# Fire at J Hue Pen co.



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2015)

I don't know if any of you buy damascus steel knife blades or pen blanks from Tim Kipps at J Hue Pen Company, but I do know that several of the folks here are linked to him on Facebook.

I just learned that a fire destroyed his shop earlier this week. Some folks on Facebook have launched an online benefit auction to help cover the costs that insurance doesn't. The page is HERE.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 5, 2015)

Nice post. I just shared all items on my page. Hopefully it helps somehow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 5, 2015)

I'll try to do that too, it can't hurt. Horrible situation for anyone to be in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Treecycle Hardwoods (Feb 6, 2015)

That is a bummer. he is who i bought my stonewall jackson prayer tree pen blanks from. I hope he is able to get back up and running asap!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 6, 2015)

Losing everything for any reasons is hard enough but there's just something about losing it to a fire that makes it even worse. I hope he can get back on his feet soon.


----------



## duncsuss (Feb 6, 2015)

I feel that way too, @Kevin . About 5 years ago one of my coworkers lost his house to a fire -- he's one of the most happy-go-lucky guys I ever met and managed to get through it without actually hurting any of the clowns at the insurance company or the town hall building inspectors. (I know he came pretty close a couple of times though.)


----------

